# Birthing Kit Supplies



## RockyTopFarm (Dec 5, 2017)

What are your must haves in a birthing kit? 
Thanks!


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 5, 2017)

*Over here a number of companies produce 'lambing kits'.*

*This is one from the company Shearwell which I am sure they will be happy for me to reproduce.*


*What’s in the kit and why*

*Ewe spoons* - You have to act quickly when your ewes suffer prolapse and the ewe spoons provides a fast, secure treatment that’s easy to apply with or without a harness.
*Battles Lubricant* - Indispensable. Probably the best on the market.
*Castration ring applicator* - It’s light and easy to use.
*Castration rings* - 250 rings.
*Strong iodine* - Disinfect all the lambs’ navels straight after birth and avoid later complications.
*Tough anti-vac bottle* - For feeding lambs. Boil-sterilize between uses. Ours last for years.
*Non-vac teats -* Pack of four. You might need more later but these will get you started.
*Disposable gloves* - Absolutely essential. A very popular product.
*Thermometer* - Keep it in the box and you’ll always be able to find it again!
*Stomach tube* - An essential tool for urgent colostrum needs. A real life-saver!
*Lambing instrument* - Safe, dependable. Never be without one.
*Lamb macs 50pk* - In high rainfall and cold weather, another essential addition to the kit.
*Lamb colostrum* - Give new-born lambs a flying start with this high energy and antibody boost.
*Twin lamb drench* - A pick-me-up for ewes with twin lamb symptoms. Use early for best effect.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Dec 5, 2017)

Sheepshape pretty much covered it!

Stomach tube + syringe- it seems scary to tube babies but it can absolutely save a lamb
Iodine
Powdered colostrum replacement or frozen colostrum
Bottle+nipples
Equipment for docking and castrating (if that's something you need to do)
Lubricant
Thermometer
Suction bulb
Propylene glycol or nutridrench
CMPK
Tiny fleece coats
A safe heat lamp or other way of warming chilled lambs
Rags/towels/puppy pads
Lamb sized ear tags or other marking equipment if you have enough lambs that you could get confused
A vet's phone number who does after hours calls
Camera for taking adorable lamb pictures


----------

